# Gas regulator



## 110515 (Mar 11, 2008)

hi
I've just acquired from Germany a 1992 Hymer Camp 55, my first venture into motorhoming! The gas regulator is a 50 mbar - could someone please help, do I need to run on propane or butane with this regulator? Also the regulator seems to be as old as the vehicle, would it be difficult to get the equivalent in the UK? 
thanks


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Taxi2,

The regulator fitted will match the appliances running from it so any change may be unwise. Do nothing without consulting a dealer who is certified for habitation checks.
Proceed with caution.

Alec


----------



## oldhymerboy (Oct 30, 2007)

*Propane*

Hi Taxi2.
We have a Hymer 694B 1990 that we brought in Germany last year you should use propane as this is what the Germans use, if you have only just got it it should have been checked in Germany as they normally get the gas works checked every year.
You can also get an adaptor to fit British bottles as the german bottles are left-hand thread.

Oldhymerboy


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

50 mbar regulators are available from motorhome accessory shops or indeed calor themselves-in their online shop. You can only use propane. If the regulator is old, don't take any risks-change it and any flexible hose leading to it as soon as possible.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

arnt our bottles lefthand thread


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

_You can also get an adaptor to fit British bottles as the german bottles are left-hand thread._

All fuel gas bottles are left handed thread

Doug


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

For bottle mounted regulators, the regulator which fits the type of gas in use will deliver that gas at the correct pressure.
Calor Propane is an LH thread, while Calor Butane is a clip-on regulator.
Many people use Propane at all times as it vaporises better at low temps - I changed from Butane after my heater failed on a cold night, and I couldn't even vapourise enough gas to boil a kettle!

Purpose made rubber hose has an expiry date stamped on it. Replace at or before that date is reached.
I have cut open a hose well past its expiry date and it seemed to be in good condition, but for the cost involved it isn't worth the risk to use past the due date.
I also change my regulators at the same time as the hoses.


----------



## 110515 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you all for your help on the gas regulator. Another question - what's the step by step procedure 'for dummies' to start the Truma boiler on Hymer Camp 55.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Here's the link to a new 50mb regulator from ODB, don't forget your MHF subscriber discount.
http://www.outdoorbits.com/gaslow-50mbar-propane-regulator-p-746.html


----------

